# Character Designer and background artist needed



## Artlover20 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello!
We are a simple team who wants to make sci-fic cartoon.
We need a background artist, character designer.

Rules:
You have to be able to speak English well.
We prefer 18 years or older.
Digital art please. :3 
If you want to know more information or have a question just note me or comment on this thread.


----------

